# Cold calling



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

How do you stop it? The calls are coming from Telefónica-Movistar, it's getting to be a pain running in from the garden for a spam call.


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Biscombe said:


> How do you stop it? The calls are coming from Movistar, it's getting to be a pain running in from the garden for a spam call.


I've called Movistar and they say that they stopped cold 'sales' calling months ago


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ask telefonica/movistar to monitor and stop whoever it is doing it??
jo xxx


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Just tried that, they said no-one called! does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

When I get SPAM, I add a music (melody) to those numbers and next time they call, depending on the music, I don´t pick them up. It works well, as mostly I have the same melody for all the calls, but when the melody is different, then I know it is SPAM.


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

My neighbour had a ´spam´ call from Movistar, at siesta time, in August, hurried to the phone and fell and broke her arm! She answered the phone and they asked her if she wanted to connect to the internet!


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

im contracted to movistar, i sometimes get calls from jazztel offering me faster internet. i used to just say "no kierres, gracias"... now i keep themon the line for ages..

jazztel rep "hi blah blah, you can have faster internet"

me "why do i need it?, i have 10mb already"

jazztel rep "so you can download films and songs faster"

me "but downloading films and songs is illegal, i dont do that, i just use it for facebook and emails etc"

jazztel rep "erm erm erm ok, but i bet i can do it cheaper than movistar?"

me "ok, im paying 42€ for trio with everything included and free calls and a discount on my mobile"

jazztel rep "well we can do all that for 38,95!! wow, what a bargin, save nearly 5€!!"

me "but i get 5€ off my mobile bill as well cos i have adsl"

jazztell rep "oh well u wouldnt get that any more"

me "well i dont want it then, its more expensive??!?!" 

jazztell rep "ok ok, i can do it for 35€, but i´ll have to talk to my boss"

me "nah, dont bother, im not going to have all the problems of changing to save 2.95 a month, thankyou for the call, goodbye"

jazztel rep "but its cheaper but its cheaper"

NO THANKS.. GOOD BYEEEEEEE!!!!

then they call back 20 min later .. grrrrrr


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanish_lad said:


> im contracted to movistar, i sometimes get calls from jazztel offering me faster internet. i used to just say "no kierres, gracias"... now i keep themon the line for ages..
> 
> jazztel rep "hi blah blah, you can have faster internet"
> 
> ...



no it isn't ...............


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I get about 20 cold calls a week on my Yoigo mobile from moviestar. After a year of trying and Moviestar telling me it isn't them we gave up. Just don't bother answering them anymore.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We're on Movistar PAYG and don't get cold calls!


----------

